# Fat pad syndrome (knee)



## davesport (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been diagnosed with Fat Pad Syndrome / Fat pad inflamation. Symptoms include anterior knee pain whilst walking & aching whilst doing everything else. Strangely cycling doesn't seem to affect things adversely & has at times made the symptoms lessen. Any movement that involves full extension of my leg hurts like a good un.

I've been suffering from this for a year. My first foray into the medical profession involved Xray, MRI & an exploratory arthroscopy.. None of these revealed anything worthy of note. My 2nd trip involved a trip to see the British cycling team doctor. He's convinced I have fat pad inflamation & his diagnosis fits closely with my signs & symptoms. Further diagnosis can be obtained by injecting a local anasthetic into the fat to see if this aleviates the pain. If this works then there's surgery available to trim the fat pad & relieve the pain. Apparently the fat becomes fibrosed & interferes with knee function.

My question is; has anyone on here had problems with the fat pad in their knee ? Or had surgery to reduce the symptoms ?

Thanks in advance, Dave.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes I've had it. They put a cortisone shot in the fat pad of my knee. The pain went away for a few weeks but came back. This helped the sports med doc determine the cause. I then had surgery to trim back the fat pad and they cleaned up the knee cartilage as well.

Back on the bike about 6 weeks later with no more fat pad inflammation.


----------



## davesport (Oct 10, 2010)

Trailbrain, sorry I missed your reply :blush: I'm not on here all that often !

Glad your sorted :thumbsup:

Thanks, dave.


----------

